# AKC CH Antoinette Bordeuax du NOLA's Caniche Rouge!



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

The 7th RED Standard AKC CH in the United States!

And the YOUNGEST red standard AKC CH. 



Owner Handled for 8 points 

First Major - Judge Doris Cozart - Kadie Bonds handling

Second Major - Judge Paula Hartinger - Kay Palade Peiser handling

Major Win/New Champion photos will be posted soon as they arrive.

I cried like a kid! My first show dog - a poodle and a red - could I have picked a tougher challenge! :alberteinstein:

Annie will be in the Walk of Champions at PCA and then be cutdown. Her first coursing event is shortly after. (the site hounds won't title her but they will let her play!)

She will be bred the end of May to Am Can Finnish FCI Intl CH Carrington's Holy Moses,

SO SO PROUD!!!!!!!

Tabatha


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW!!! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!! I cant wait to see pictures! Great job for you both!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

A true Lady In Red !

CONGRATULATIONS :clap2:That is quite an accomplishment.

Way to go Lady Antoinette and Tabatha.


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, Tab, what splendid news! I have been following Antoinette's achievements furtively. I am so happy for you! Simply cannot wait to see pictures.

Well done, friend, and many many congratulations.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Many, many congratulations. Looking forward to the photographs.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That is SO awesome! I really love what you do with your reds! I adore that you're really going above and beyond to improve the reds out there! GREAT job and major congrats!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Major congratulations!! :adore: I can't even imagine how excited and proud you are. I hope you have pics of the future stud as well. Can't wait to see the photos!!
_


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome!! I truly admire what you are doing for the reds!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

CONGRATS, CONTRATS, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is wonderful!!! Best of luck on the breeding as well. Perfect timing for her to finish yes? Can't wait to see the photos and hopefully see one of the stud as well  Red is such a georgous color on a poodle


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

YEA!!!! Congratulations on that very big accomplishment! So happy for you. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and Antoinette...a great achievement. Doesn't it feel great when our girls do well? I await the photos.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations! What an achievement!!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Very Nice!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Woohoo major congrats  

You must be on cloud nine.

Cant wait for puppy pics.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm so happy for you. Congratulations.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations!! That's terrific.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Oops!

I cheated my mentor.

Michele won with her under Steve Keating - who prior to putting up Annie as a pup, had not put up a standard of color!

So

7 owner handled
1 Michele Polito
Major with Kadie Bonds
Major with Kay Palade Peiser

Credit where it's due and all....


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Still waiting impatiently for pictures!!!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Show photos usually take a couple of weeks. 

For this occasion, though, I also ordered the high res electronic image, and it was emailed last night.

_New_ *AKC CH Antoinette Bordeaux du NOLA's Caniche Rouge *with Kay Palade Peiser and Judge Paula Hartinger.

New Champion

Major Win

:first:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

And well worth the wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Annie is absolutely stunning!!!!

Congratulations again, Tabatha and thank you for sharing!!!!!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

big congrats!! that is quite an accomplishment, i know how hard it is.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Hurray! Most excellent achievement!


----------

